# Here's pics of my Grand Slam



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

Finally I got around to posting these. 


Florida Osceola
March 9 19 1/2 lbs. Twin 8 1/2" beards 1 1/4" spurs 










Oklahoma Rio Grandes
April 6 16 & 15 lbs. Both 7" beards 1" spurs 










South Dakota Merriam
April 12 19 1/2 lbs. 9" beard 1" spurs










Michigan Eastern
April 20 23 lbs. 9 1/4" beard 3/4" spurs









There was too much snow to drive 16 miles off the pavement to the ranch I hunt in NE Wyoming. Bummer, I've always taken one there on my first day. Hopefully, better weather next year. I also hunted 4 days in SE PA. Almost got a nice one early the first morning, but he saw me first & flew. Lots left to eat - yum, yum. I could write a book about these hunts - too much to post. Florida was too hot. Oklahoma had good weather. The Black Hills, SD, had too much snow & cold, 1 1/2 feet on the ground. Michigan was very rainy & wet. Thanks to my popup blind I was dry. I drove almost 9,000 miles in my van camper. 5 Miles from Deadwood, SD, I stepped beside a fresh mountain lion track carrying my bird down. I didn't wait around. I also took a calender year Grand Slam in 2007. I'm short 5 Osceola's or I'ld have 5 more slams.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Congratulations...Well done!!! You got some great birds there and memories to last a lifetime.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Nice work........Mack


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

There's a man living the life, congratulations.


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Great job Steve....congratulations on the Slam! :coolgleam


----------



## SURF&TURF (Nov 5, 2008)

Great Job!! thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Very nice indeedCongrats!


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

You had an awesome season, congratulations!


----------



## AmyHunter (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice birds. Congrats.


----------



## genietech (Jul 16, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Flag Up (Feb 15, 2009)

Steve congrats on the super hunting. You going to do it again in 2010?


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I will definitely hunt OK, WY, SD, MI & PA next year. Not sure if I'll try FL again. To date I've taken 2 Osceola's, 7 Merriams, 9 Rio's, and 24 Easterns. It does take time, money & dedication, but it is a main passion of mine. Wish I could find a nice lady who would enjoy this. Hope being single isn't terminal. I do not use any guide or lodge service. I do pay an access fee in OK ($350) & WY ($300) & they let me plug in my little motorhome. The other places I know the owners, but in SD I also hunt public land. The license fees can get costly.


----------



## ken powell (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice job! I've hunted Oklahoma too, North Central part. Hunt NW Pa too. Not all the same year though, you gotta love turkey hunting.


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I hunt SW OK not too far from TX. I hunt SW PA only 6 miles from WV. In my original post a typo made it SE PA, oops. I do love hunting spring toms, more than deer hunting. I used to jig the Detroit River for eyes in April. No time now.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Great job!

When Goulds and Ocellated?


----------



## steveh27 (Oct 23, 2000)

I've seen & almost touched some Oscellated when I've been in Guatemala. I have no plans to go after them or Goulds.


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## drcII (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats! I'm jealous....maybe someday. Way too go!


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

Congratulations, you're in a fairly select group and to do it more than once in an even more select group...why not go for the Goulds, at least? 

Again, it wouldn't be cheap, but if I were you, I certainly would...Sonora. It would be a life's dream for me to take a Gould's, I'm not even sure anymore if I'm ever going to get my Merriams...but, like you, after reading and hearing about the Oscellated, which I'm told don't gobble, but gurgle, and really won't come to a call, I don't know if I'd want to go to Guatemala or Belize, either. But Mexico, yes...the only thing I'd ever want to go to Mexico for. 

There is a big movement to improve the Goulds' numbers in southern New Mexico and Arizona, but I'm not sure there will ever be enough for a non-resident hunt in our lifetime...


----------



## WhiteTailHunter87 (Nov 29, 2008)

Turkey Slayer!!! Congrats


----------

